# Bullseye Sights Pro Scope with NUVIS Lens



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

The Pro Scope..Pics from a previous post..

Specs and Dimensions:
Machined Aluminum Housing with O-ring lens retention system...Higher Level Position for easier viewing...Smaller Diameter for Target Archers which makes it easier to center in your peep...

Dimensions:
Field of view: Approx. 1 3/16ths
Inside Diameter: 1 5/16ths
Outside Diameter: 1 1/2

Measured with a ruler NOT a micrometer I felt it would give you a better idea of the size....Pro1


----------



## Jefro (Feb 17, 2003)

*lens ?*

Pro1, does this lens come center drilled, or just with the dot? Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

That info. I don't have but will ask and get back to you as soon as I can.. I seem to remember that it will also be available center drilled but I am not sure... Keep an eye here for the answer when I get it...Pro1


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

Sorry it has taken a couple of days to respond to your question. I had to do some upgrades to our system. 

The Maxxis lens is available for the Pro Scope and it is drilled for .019,.029, or .039. The Nuvis and the Truespot are undrilled.

http://www.bossproshops.com


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I will be placing an order soon for a couple of those. I have really liked my pro scope with the standard lens, so I bet this new one will be the trick.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Here are the new banner ads for the Proscopes.

http://www.oxgroup.com/bullseye/


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

where can I order the pro scope w/ the nuvis lens? I didnt see it on the web site.

Tim


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

TJ,,, Just call Steph at Bullseye and she will hook you up...Pro1


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

PRO 1 is it ture that the yellow coating does help on the dark shots


runawaysXs


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

runawayXs.. It is really a ZEISS GOLD coating.. It is not a yellow.. I know what you are asking.. It does not work the way that say yellow lens glasses work.. it DOES cut the glare from flouresent lights and such VERY well....But it doesn't brighten the image in low light conditions...However it does work well for a coated lens in low light... I absolutely LOVE mine......Hope that helps...Pro1


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

thank you pro1 the flouresent lights deal that is enof for me to get one runawaysXs


----------



## skip pecor (Jun 3, 2002)

*question....*

what tpye of coated,color,or just a plane lens is good for low lighted indoor ranges? Is there such an animal as a "one lens for all"?>>---Skip--->


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Skip,, You CANNOT go wrong with the NUVIS I have now shot this lens in EVERY light condition I can think of and it has performed FLAWLESSLY...Pro1


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

You say it's designed for the Indoor shooter. What about Outdoors? For Field and Fita shooting. Will it work for that or only indoors. Have you shot it outside at all?

Thanks


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

^^^ The Nuvis lens that is


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Mau,
I have shot it outside and it works GREAT there too.. I only shot 2 Fita distance rounds and 1 Field round as it is so frigin cold here...ha,ha,... Anyway it REALLY cuts the glare outside...Most of my statements have been how it works indoors because we are in that season and that is where I am doing most of my shooting.....Hope this helps...Pro1


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Can i get just the lens? And will if fit in a Super Scope housing? charlie


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Got mine ordered*

Cant wait. Looks like good concept for me. Tough call tru spot or this sight.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey Pat

do you think this is an ok size scope for 3d as well?

I am looking for a one scope does all.

or do you think by the time you center it in your peep your peep may be a on the small size for some lighting conditions when shooting 3d?

Thanks
Francis


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Francis,
I would say that the Target Millenium would be better suited to an "ALL AROUND" type of application.. That is what I was shooting for EVERYTHING prior to the Pro Scope.. I now shoot the Pro Scope For indoors and Field and Fita and the Target Millenium for 3D....I think that the Pro Scope would be too small for "ME" for 3D....Hope this helps...Pro1


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

THanks Pat,

by thinking it may be too small for you for 3d, do you mean because you wont have the feild of view you would like to have in seeing the whole animal ect..., ......or are you saying the peep may be a bit on the small size to match the housing?


Thanks

Francis


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

I mean the SCOPE itself would be too small for 3D and would not give me adequate field of view.....Hope that helps...Pro1


----------

